# where to get plain undershirts size 2t or 3t?



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I do not want onesies, I want either tshirt or tank style undershirts in size 2t or 3t for a girl but if all I can find is boys that's ok. I'm mainly looking for plain white. Do places like target sell them??

My dd potty trained!! Yippee after my post a few weeks ago complaining about that :LOL. Anyway since it seems she's officially trained we are retiring the onesies to sleep in so I need other tshirts. I can't find any summer jammie sets that I like and the few I do are too expensive IMO just for jammies. I can sew so I'm gonna make her some lightweight shorts I just need shirts. She doesn't really like nightgowns since they ride up.

Thanks!


----------



## Wendi (May 4, 2003)

Yep, Target has them. They at least carry the Hanes brand (the tagless ones) and I think they may have another brand too... maybe their store brand, can't remember. I'm sure you can get them at Mervyns, Sears, or JCPenney... even WalMart if you can stand to go in there!


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

I got some at Target and WalMart - and for bottoms I just bought a 3 pack of boys boxer shorts! MUCH cheaper then any pj's I could find LOL!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I found Fruit of the Loom at WalMart in the boys section.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Look anywhere that sells carters. also gymboree, Hannah anderson and The childrens place has nice ones. CP runs really small though. My 3T and 4T girls wear a size 4/8 respectively. they come in prints and white.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank you all!









Grace that boxer idea might be easier than sewing them since I'm in the middle of oh about 400 other projects right now







:. Thanks for the idea!


----------

